# Where can I order roaches?



## Rick (Mar 24, 2005)

Have been looking at the food suppliers and have yet to find one that sells roaches. So if anyone can help me out here it would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Rick (Mar 27, 2005)

I guess nobody on here using roaches? I did find some but they seem expensive.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2005)

I have a fair few roaches, feeder roaches, I would be willing to trade some for mantds, what do you have at the mo?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Rick,

I ordered lobster roaches from this site before, pretty good deal, i believed it was $10 for 200 count. They have sold out recently but will have them available soon

http://www.crunchy-critters.com/categories.php

Another place you can find feeder roaches cheap is in an auction site

http://www.reptibid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.pl

Hope this help


----------



## Rick (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the link Yen. The ones they have on there are also more than I want to spend. Don't see any lobster roaches. Almost $1 apiece for roaches.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2005)

Rick, r u interested?


----------



## Rick (Mar 27, 2005)

> Rick, r u interested?


Yes, but I will not ship anything out of the country due to recent events.


----------



## dino (Jun 24, 2005)

Hello,

www.angelfire.com/oh2/Roaches/Roachman.htm


----------



## Leah (Jun 24, 2005)

Rick,

We have lobsters (and other species) from time to time. If you just want a few (under 50), we can probably help you out.


----------



## Rick (Jun 24, 2005)

Wow old thread brought back. No longer looking for roaches. But thanks.


----------



## dino (Jun 25, 2005)

no problem. Any time


----------

